# Pics of my Maxima with new 18's



## Pbeige91 (Apr 8, 2004)

Took some pics


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

red X's galore is all I see.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i see the car. and its pretty kleann . great job


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

nice... where in jersey are you from, i'm from wayne near Willy P University


----------



## Pbeige91 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in marlton in south jersey.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice and clean ride. Looks smooth with those wheels, the drop, and the kit. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks good not many of these around


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> Very nice and clean ride. Looks smooth with those wheels, the drop, and the kit. Keep up the good work.


Couldn't describe it better. Nice ride! :thumbup:


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

maybe its just because I am on a goverment computer.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i have a fetish for beige/brown/tan cars that look as awesome as yours do. 
:hal: <peace out HAL!!


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Best looking 18"s on a maxima thus far, IMO.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks really nice


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks awesome for a '91... these wheels make it look expensive now.


----------

